# So you wonder how they relabel there shirts? A few photos



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

*So you wonder how they relabel their shirts? A few photos*

I thought this might help some get an idea of how
some companies relabel their shirts and attach their
own brand labels.

These photos are of a few shirts from a pretty large
and growing brand. Out of respect to the company
I won't name them and have blocked out the names
but the photos will show people one way that labels
are attached to make the shirt become yours.



What you are looking at is a shirt that had two
labels. The main label with the original logo was
removed and the new brand label was simply
sewn onto the shirt by folding the new label
over and sewing it to the shirt as seen in the photos.

I hope this helps some who are wondering how
they can get their brand name on a shirt without
actually ripping the original seams of the shirt or
sending them out to have them done.


----------



## LisaCheesePizza (Sep 17, 2011)

hi, I just read your post. Its great that you let us know what you know...i noticed no one has thanked you for it either (rude)...so thank you for posting, keep it coming!


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info .. Good to know I can suggest that to customers. 

I prefer to print the labels but many would think this method is classier.


----------

